# My keepers



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

In the last few litter I had there where to much beautiful mice. 
So I decided to keep alot of them 

Some colours I still did not figured out, so maybe some of you can help name them 

Here they are !

Males:

Silveragouti: *Cinzento*




























Colour Unknown..: *Descan*





































White pink eye: *Devin*



















Vrouwen:

Colour unknown.. I think she is siamese.. But the point is not coming.. So that confuses me. Anyway meet : *Mignon*



















Black tan satin: *Fancy*




























Black: *Jade*




























This female is allready as big as the females beneath here, but I don't have better pictures of her. She is Colour Point beige fox pied. Because of the tiny tiny tiny spot on top her head 



















Burmese? Choco?: *Bijou*



















The stature of the folowing females is not the best, but they are way to cute to sell :love1

Red: *Ruby*










Sable pied: *Zibeline*










Black pied: *Cutie*


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

They're all gorgeous  I particularly like the black tan mousey, lovely!


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

That first buck is so cute. ^_^ They all look great though!


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

They are så cute  I like Fancy and Jade


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Thanks 
I love them too :love1


----------

